# Turning cork



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Just tried turning my first grip on the lathe and wound up with a grip full of gouge lines from material falling out. Started with 100 grit sandpaper at a decent speed, need to find a manual to get actual speed. Is this normal and you just have to fill in with pit paste? Or just poor cork? This grip waas listed at premium grade A cork.

What is standard process for turning cork that I am missing?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I use my power wrapper to turn cork with. Normally I'll start with 60 grit, then 180, 200, 600 then finish with 800. I'll apply pit paste then repeat again starting at 200. Hope that this helps.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks! Was shocked when I shut down the lathe and saw all the pits!


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I use my power wrapper to turn cork with. Normally I'll start with 60 grit, then 180, 200, 600 then finish with 800. I'll apply pit paste then repeat again starting at 200. Hope that this helps.


THIS.

i used to turn cork on a big heavy lathe (also pepper mills, pens, etc etc) but now have a cheap drill holder/lathe bed tool from Grizzly. works great. 80 grit thru 600. but i turn it real fast. the faster you go w/in reason the fewer chances of a "catch". probably about 2500 rpm or so. is your cork new? i turned some 5 year old cork the other day and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

This cork was brand new, I'll have to find a manual for my lathe to up the RPM's. Thanks.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are turning an existing handle. Those are all pre-formed and filled with cork filler. Once you turn them down, you'll find they're all ****.

You need to start with building handles with cork rings and then turning them down.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

BRH said:


> Sounds like you are turning an existing handle. Those are all pre-formed and filled with cork filler. Once you turn them down, you'll find they're all ****.
> 
> You need to start with building handles with cork rings and then turning them down.


yea, i assumed he was turning glued up rings on a mandrel.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BRH said:


> Sounds like you are turning an existing handle. Those are all pre-formed and filled with cork filler. Once you turn them down, you'll find they're all ****.
> 
> You need to start with building handles with cork rings and then turning them down.


Bingo! They're filled for sure. Heck, it seems even the "top flor" rings I get today don't measure up to what was available 10 yrs ago. I don't like fillers, they're temporary, at best.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Yeah this was an existing handle, it came in and felt a little large for what I was building. Thanks for all the advice have some cork rings on the way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone said cork is becoming scarce because it is all being used for bottle corks.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Have a lot of catching up to do with many of you here but just focusing on doing clean work right now. Nothing fancy but now it's time to get away from the ugly standard grips with my new to me cheap craigslist lathe.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

NICE threadwork guy. what kind of lathe do you have? did you order the mandrels and reamers w/the cork?


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

sergeant69 said:


> NICE threadwork guy. what kind of lathe do you have? did you order the mandrels and reamers w/the cork?


Thank you sir. I picked up a Rockwell 12" wood lathe for $100 with the table it was mounted on. My mandrel just came in yesterday and went with a 3/8" madrel to start so there is less to ream out once I get the grips finished out. Made a reamer from an old rod blank when the first dream reamer I ordered was a size too large.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've been on here, here's some of my work turning cork "rings"


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I think almond colored wood filler is used in cork restoration on rods. I seen a workshop at the Guild meeting in Dallas. Turned out nice.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

kutb8t said:


> It's been a long time since I've been on here, here's some of my work turning cork "rings"


Very nice! Is that natural burl? Have some that just showed up today.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are a few pics that may help. It's the evolution from concept to finish.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

exactly. except i glue up and turn right on a mandrel. and ur results look a lot better than mine. have never done the split grip thing.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

WTG Fishsurfer turned out nice, sergeant looks good, ya keep up the good work guys.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks fellas


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah JKD they are,I would get mine frm FTU, I haven't turn any lately<')))**


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Believe we are getting somewhere now. Of course, everyone's advice was spot on once again. Thanks!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Great job. Very nice shape and cork selection.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

*Clean*


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Here are a few tools to help you guys out: http://alpsforecast.com/products/tools/alps-cork-and-eva-shaping-tools/

Also we have rings available. Need any??


----------

